# Another dry skin problem . . .



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I have read through some of th other dry skin issues, and they seem to focus on improving nutrition. My 12-14 week lab mix puppy has dry skin. She doesn't scratch a lot, but occasionally at her collar. When we pick her up to pet her, we notice lots of flaky dry skin. 

She has been bathed only twice since we got her and that has been at least 3 weeks ago. 

She is eating Innova puppy food, and has been for the last 6 weeks. Just this week I mixed it with DVP's Natural Balance. I don't think the quality of food is the issue, but. . . I am open to any suggestions!

I thought about getting some supplements, but thought I should check in with you all first. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Like people, dogs can get dry flaky skin during the colder months. The cold air outside combined with the dry heat inside could be the problem.

If your pup has been cleared medically for any underlying issues, you could try adding a fish oil to her food. There are quite a few members here who get the fish oil capsules from Costco or Sam's Club. They pop the gelcaps and drizzle the oil over the food. 

I've been using Salmon oil capsules and I just throw them into the boys bowls with their kibble and they think they're getting a treat. 


Hope this is helpful.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Renoman, I suppose cold weather could be an issue, but really it has still been fairly warm here. The temps have remained in the 60's really only until this last week. I will look into the supplements to see if that is an option.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I also use Grizzle Salmon Oil (squirt bottle) and Innova Adult food.
The only other thing I could think of is the baths, maybe bathing too often and this would tend to dry out the skin. Possibly a leave on skin conditioner would help. I would ask your vets opinion on your next visit. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ya know......... *light goes on*.... When bathing a dog, it is important to make sure you rinse ALL the shampoo out. If not thoroughly rinsed, you will see what looks like dry flaky skin from the shampoo left behind... 

Don't know what you're using for shampoo, but maybe next time use a gentle moisturizing shampoo or an oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

She has been bathed twice, and only because of potty accidents. The last time I used an oatmeal shampoo by hartz. I suppose it might be worth it to put her back in the sink and spray her down with clear water again, just in case that is the problem. 

Patt, where do you get the salmon oil?

She has to go back in for shots pretty soon, so I will check with the vet at that time if they have any particular recommendations.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Possibly it's the Hartz shampoo. ??

Petco & Petsmart do not sell Grizzly Salmon oil. I buy at the smaller pet stores (Pet Express or Pet Extreme in CA), I would check around in your town. Or you can buy online. 

http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You might also want to consider coconut oil. Drizzle it on their food (dogs LOVE it) or apply directly to the dry area.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Personally, I'd try a different brand of shampoo too. Petsmart or Petco have many brands to choose from that would be much better for her skin and coat.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with adding the fish oils. My vet told me that as puppies grow sometimes they develop dry skin because of growth patterns. In other words with a growth spurt the body tends to send nutrition to vital organs, muscle, bones, ect. first. The skin and hair are last on the list.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I think our farm and ranch store here sells some omega 3 and other supplements. (I just never pay much attention to them. ) Will try that.


----------

